# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم المصرية والأسهم الخليجية والعربية [تعليمي] اسهم تستعد للاقلاع  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## moh.gahmy

ماشاء الله 
شغل احترافي عمرو باشا 
تسجيل متابعة .. تحياتي

----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد

> ماشاء الله 
> شغل احترافي عمرو باشا 
> تسجيل متابعة .. تحياتي

 اهلين محمد باشا

----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## بورصة

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد

اعلى ثلاث اسهم فى السوق المصرى من نماذجنا مصفرين 10% اب والسوق نازل 70 نقطه وهما ثمار صوامع قاهره كبيره

----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد

السوق انا شايفه جيد جدا ان شاء الله ومتفائل
بعض النماذج الجيده وانا شايفها اسهم لوز مرتبه حسب الاهميه
اسهم ماليه (منتجعات عز حديد اعمار) مضاربات (ليفت سلاب بنك قناه السويس عقاريه بنوك الملتقى كابو اجواء)
والاسهم اللى اتحركت لما تكون نموذج جديد هنزله

----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد

كوست اقصد دخول بأختراق ال 14.75 وليس 13.75 خطأ مطبعى ودعمك 13.75

----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد

فى بياع غشيم يبدو بيبيع على خبر فتح القناه مع مقاومه 8250

----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد

كسر ال 8085 مشكله بيبوظ اى شىء ايجابى للمؤشر

----------


## عمرو سعد

السينارو للمؤشر قاتم لانه حاول على مقاومه مهمه ومقدرش ودة بيرجح كسر ال القاع اللى من اسبوعين 7500 وكسره بنتكبم فى 6900 يعنى سيناريو سىء الحالى وكده مصر مش هتفرح

----------


## عمرو سعد

بصيص الامل اننا نصعد غدا فوق ال 8080 ويفضل منكسرش لوه اليوم

----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد

الكيس 70 دعم 444 وارد يلف منها نراقب حاله افضل من الكيس 30

----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد

اليكو اعلى سهم بالسوق اليوم منزل رسمته امس

----------


## goldenheart777

يا ريت شرح القاهرة للاستثمارات و التنمية و بلتون و اعرف دعمهم و مستهدفاتهم

----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد

> يا ريت شرح القاهرة للاستثمارات و التنمية و بلتون و اعرف دعمهم و مستهدفاتهم

 القاهر دعم 9.80 مقاومه 10.90 هدف 12 
بلتون افضل بيعها طالما فى اكتتاب دعم 3.75 مقاومه 4.10 هدف 4.90

----------


## بورصة

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد

الكيس 30 
دعم 8000 كسره هيدخلنا فى سيناريو سىء راس وكتفين  سلبى
مقاومه  8100اختراقها هيؤهله للاختراق المقاومات القادمه سواء 8124 ثم 8250
اغلب الاسهم مكونه نماذج ايجابيه فده بيخلينا متمسكين بالنظره التفاؤليه

----------


## بورصة

ممكن رأيك في DFM

----------


## goldenheart777

شكرا جدا على ردك و اهتمامك

----------


## goldenheart777

لو سمحت هو المستهدف بيبقى بعد قد اية من الدعم

----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد

> ممكن رأيك في DFM

 اعتقد الكود خطأ

----------


## عمرو سعد

> لو سمحت هو المستهدف بيبقى بعد قد اية من الدعم

 المستهدف حسب قوة السوق وقوة قطاع السهم وطبعا شهادة صالحيه النموذج الدعم كسر الدعم النموذج بيفشل

----------


## عمرو سعد

الاسهم بأستثناء مصر الجديده مفيش ولا سهم كسر دعمه دعم التجارى 53

----------


## عمرو سعد

لا جديد عن اخر رسمه للكيس 30 وغدا دعم 7888

----------


## عمرو سعد

دى احصائيه للداو من سنه 1927 الى 2001 بيقول ان اسوء الشهور فى الداو شهر 9 و 10 وافضلها يناير يعنى الشهرين دول مش لذاذ هناك
كل واحد يسيف الرسمه عنده على الجهاز

----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## goldenheart777

انا عاوز اعرف اخبار بلتون و العامة استصلاح اراضى و القاهرة استثمارات و تنمية اية

----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد

الكثير من الاسهم مكون مقلوب راس وكتفين شهرى يعنى لو ربنا كرم الاسهم هتكون فيها 200% يعنى موجه سنه ولا حاجة صعود
هل ممكن يكون الشهر الماضى قاع السوق وناخد لفه جديده تاخد سنه الى سنه ونص
ده هيتوقف اننا منكسرش الكتف الايمن للاسهم اللى مكونه هذا النموذج وعلى رأسهم النعيم وجنوب الوادى
مثال للدقه اللى تحسسك كأن فى ميكر حاسبها بالورقه والقلم الكبلات قاع 26/2/2009 كان 78 قرش وقاع 31/8 /2015 بردو 78 قرش

----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## goldenheart777

تحليل بلتون لو سمحت

----------


## عمرو سعد

> تحليل بلتون لو سمحت

 بلتون دعم حاليا اخر فجوه 3.44 مقاومه 3.80 ثم 4.05 
وطبعا السهم اصبح خبرى بسبب الصفقه اى تأثره باخبار الصفقه قوى هتم بنفس السعر ولا اعلى ولا هتترفض

----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد

استوب 30 هدف 200
اقصد بيع من 13.30

----------


## عمرو سعد

ععملت الان 150 بونط بأستوب 30

----------


## عمرو سعد



----------


## عمرو سعد

المؤشر وشهر ديسمبر احصائيات اخر 12 سنه
سنه 2014 شهر 12نزلنا من 9/12 الى 17/12 ثم صعدنا كل يناير بأسهم المؤشر
سنه 2013 صعدنا من 1 ديسمبر وكملنا يناير للاخر السنه فى اتجاه صاعد
سنه 2012 صعدنا من 1 ديسمبر الى 10 يناير
سنه 2011 نزلنا شهر 12 كله وبدئنا صعود من يناير لحد شهر مارس
سنه 2010 صعدنا شهر 12 كله ونزلنا لحد مارس
سنة 2009 صعدنا من شهر 12 لحد نصر شهر 3
سنهة 2008 صعدنا من اول شهر ديسمبر لحد 10 يناير
سنه 2007 صعدنا من 1 ديسمبر لحد 15 يناير
سنه 2006 صعدنا من اول ديسمبر لحد 15 يناير
سنه 2005 صعدنا من 1 ديسمبر الى شهر فبراير
سنة 2004 صعدنا من 1 ديسمبر لمدة 12 شهر
سنه 2003 كان شهر 12 تعريضى وصعدنا من يناير الى شهر 5
النتائج 
نتيجة الاحصائيه شهر 12 بنسبه 80% صعود و 20 % نسبه النزول
النتيجة الثانيه ان شهر ديسمبر صعود او نهاية النزول

----------


## السمحان

ربنا يجازيك كل خير

----------

